# music commissions for 5$ (GOOD UNTIL AUGUST)



## Nuppers the fox (Apr 17, 2019)

hey guys I'm making music specifically for furry or non furry it's cool either way youtube background, intro and outro video music but I can also do music just for you. I have 13+ years of music experience and can play the ukulele, guitar, drums, violin and can sing. Just contact me if interested


----------

